# New Changes?



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I came to know that occupation list for Canadian immigration is under review since 16th March, 2010 and it will last till 16th April, 2010. Anybody has any idea what would be out come of this review, any particular change in IT profession? Is this to add more fields or tighten current policy? 

Please share your information.

Regards,


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

I know that the Australian List is being redone but I haven't heard anything regarding the Canadian List ? Also I was in touch with my emigration consultant during this time and he didn't mention anything.........


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi Lottienpaul,

Thanks for the prompt response. Actually one of my friend want to apply in 3rd week of April and he asked me. I came to know this news and i asked him to hold down for a while till out come. Please read the link below and give me your suggestion and if you can ask your migration agent as well. 


Canada Immigration News - Canadian Federal Skilled Worker immigration program under review

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

No update from anybody regarding this issue?


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Wish I knew myself! All I've heard is that there is still a shortage of people in the construction industry (Project Managers, etc). They feel that the housing industry will increase and they will need more people to fill those roles in the years to come.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell when 'll new changes be enforced? I came to know that 1st May, 2010. Is it true?

Regards,

Arshad


----------

